# Post Natal Aching Joints



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi

I had my beautiful baby daughter just over 8 weeks ago by c section.

I'm recovering really well but over the last week or two ive noticed that my joints are aching really badly.  i notice it more when i wake up in the night to feed the baby.  my whole body is sore and it takes me a little while to "free" up.

i read on the internet that it might be due to a change in my hormones. 

is there anything i can do to ease it.

it's really hard to bath katie on the floor or play/change her on the floor cos its hard to get up because my legs and knees are so sore.

thanks

sue


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

This can be due to your hormones but its worth just popping along to see your GP who may want to do some blood tests. If you havent had your 6 week check then mention when you go.

Avoid getting onto your knees at all for the time being. Paracetamol may help. Heat pads are also good for sore joints (as is a nice relaxing hot bath).

Aromatherapy may also be useful..but please check that you can use it first if breast feeding. Boots have many oils etc available so it would be worth popping in there and having a word with the pharmacist.

Jxx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks jeanette

i've already had my six week check but i will make an appointment to see the doctor if it doesnt get any better.

yesterday i started my first period since giving birth to katie so i'm hoping that my hormones might settle down a bit afterward.

its a really heavy period.  i suffer badly from endo so i was expecting it to be painful and heavy.

can i ask.  is it alright to go back to using tampons now or should i avoid them as its my first period??

thanks for your help.

sue


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

personally I would avoid using for the first period. Fingers crossed your hormones will be better after xx

jxx


----------

